# NISMO Parts available in Canada



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Nismo performance parts for Nissan come to Canada*

Check it out here:

http://www.japanesecarfans.com/tuners.cfm/tunerid/7050422.001/nissan/1.html

Old news / new news / no news  

Cheers = Roger


----------

